# Guest Article: Homosexuality & Freemasonry by Ye Grander Hugnot (pen name)



## My Freemasonry (Mar 2, 2015)

​

_I've published this paper written by a brother; he has asked to remain anonymous. This paper is an excellent discussion and I'm glad to be publishing it._

I honestly cannot believe that I have to write about this. However, this topic came up on a Facebook group that I am a member of. Though the topic has since been deleted, I feel it is extremely important that we discuss the situation at hand. The question asked on the group page the thoughts and opinions of brethren regarding the petitioning of a LGBT (Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender). Being a group of brethren I would assume the answer was an easy one, but I stand corrected. Evidently, there are some individuals who feel that having a Homosexual amongst our ranks is… wrong. So, let’s discuss this. I know I may make a few readers upset and that is fine. I am welcome to your constructive criticism. I will advise any negativity will be ignored. You and I have better things to do with our lives than to argue over the internet, friendly debates are always welcome.

So, lets set something straight. What the ‘L’ represents in LGBT is not welcome in our fraternity, with the exception of Mason lodges that recognize women. However, as a Free & Accepted, we do not recognize women in our lodges, nor shall we. Therefore, for the sake of mainstream American Masonry as lesbians are women they cannot petition. Same goes for Transgender individuals, lets be real here. If a man is petitioning but he wants to become a woman or is in the process of becoming a woman, he is not a man. Soon after petitioning, Joe Snuffy is now calling himself/herself Josephine Snuffy. Not to mention the idea of changing your gender means changing the plans on the Great Trestle Board of the Universe. Our job as Master Masons is to follow the trestle board according to plan not to revise it. We do that enough as it is with our mistakes in life, we aren't perfect.

That leaves us with the ‘G’ and ‘B’. This is where a lot of issues seem be rising. There is a lot of discussion about how we took an oath on the Bible and it is against God to be homosexual or bisexual. It is a question of morality to some brethren, saying these young men petitioning who are gay are immoral.

First thing is first, Since when does religion matter in the Blue Lodge? Have we forgotten the requirements of being a Master Mason? To be freeborn, of lawful age, to be of good report, highly recommended, and the belief of A Creator. It does not state anywhere in our requirements that you must believe in the God of Abraham. So, for anyone to bring Christianity into the debate, let me be frank. It is not homosexuality that is causing the division in our brotherhood, but it is you who argue for religion. We are a secular organization that requires the belief in a Creator. Leave your religion at home and accept a brother for being a brother; not because he believes in the same God as you. If you want to argue calling for the sinful nature of homosexuality, I will ask you if you have ever shaved, or worn mixed material clothing.

Next, if the man standing outside that door is of lawful age we have no reason to not accept him into our Craft. If he is of good report and recommended where is the problem? I know many men who claim to be God fearing and practice their unsaid faith who do not deserve to be Masons. On that token, I know many straight, gay and bisexual men who would be great contributors to our Craft. They are just, moral and align. Some of them actually live more upon the level than those we have already accepted into the Craft. So, morality is not an issue. There are good and bad men in this world regardless of their sexual orientation.

This next argument actually made me laugh hysterically. The man, who shall remain nameless, actually believes it is a scientific proven fact that homosexuality is a mental disorder. Wait. Hold on… I need to sip a little a coffee so I can spit it out and ask… WHAT?! This is by far the most ridiculous argument that I have ever seen in my life. I actually found links for this individual and posted them on the group so he could see how he was wrong. Let’s be clear, Homosexuality is not a disorder or disease. If that were the case, then being attracted to women who are blonde with blue eyes is a disorder. That’s only because the love of my life is brunette with hazel eyes. I’m thoroughly sorry but if you believe this to be a disorder, then you need to go back to the civil rights movement when it was considered a disorder to be in love with a man/woman of color. This is by far the most ignorant statement one man could make. Mental disorders are more something like: PTSD, ADHD, Autism, the list goes on and on. Sexual orientation is not on that list.

If we simply look beyond our own closed minds and see that a man deserves to be a Freemason based on the required criteria we cannot deny anyone regardless of their race, creed or sexual orientation. If you still feel that a homosexual should not be allowed to petition to a lodge or become a Mason based on your own thoughts of morality please let me show you that our Craft uses different tools outside of the VSL to measure morality. One of those tools is the level. It is not our place to judge a man who wants to become better, the man’s sexual preference is none of our business. That is between him and his God. Not yours, not mine, but his and how he relates to the Creator. The man’s politic’s, religion and sexuality is none of our business. Let us choose to elect a man or not for the good of the order.

_What do you think? Leave a comment below._

Continue reading...


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree with the post. Our intolerance is the problem, not their secuality, creed or color. Lets solve the problems and not invent new ones.

As to harmony in lodge, it is needed, but at what cost? A lodge of bigots shouldnt exist in my opinion.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 3, 2015)

There are enough gays in the closet that chances are most of us know at least one at lodge and we have no idea who it is.

When it comes to religion lodge is a place we can go to be ourselves without discussing the topic.  When it comes to politics lodge is a place we can go to be ourselves without discussing the topic.  Clearly lodge is a place that some gays are already coming to to be themselves without discussing the topic.

Lodge has always been a sanctuary from oppression.  I want no part in changing that as sexual orientation becomes more discussed in public.

I don't think we need a new landmark to not discuss the topic.  I also don't think we should either require or forbid our brothers who are gay to come out of or go into the closet.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 4, 2015)

Well said. Allthough a landmark on not discussing sexuality might help. I think many brothers implicitly have that landmark as the awkward feeling that coincides with taboo topics


----------



## goomba (Mar 4, 2015)

On a side note not all Christians believe homosexuality is a sin.  

But I agree this should be a non-issue in the Masonic lodge.


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 5, 2015)

We all have the right to make choices. The ballot box is chock full of the right to choose!


----------



## dalinkou (Mar 13, 2015)

I actually thought about this very carefully.  If I am sitting in a Lodge and the guy next to me happens to be gay, I still just don't care.  Masons are family.  Mostly, they are more my family than blood relatives, and I have gay people among them.  Besides, as Bro. Freyburger said, the Lodge is supposed to be a sanctuary from oppression. Let us strive to keep it that way.


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 14, 2015)

I've really put a lot of thought into this myself since my last post. I see how my "choices" comment may have come off as negative or close minded, well I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone and I apologize if I did. After much internal debate I don't think I would ever choose to deny a good man the chance to enjoy something as positive as Masonry over this. I have my own opinions on the matter but I don't think that I would want a negative vote on my part to plague my mind for years to come. I mean if I know that I was the only one to vote against this guy, then I would question the wisdom of that move for the rest of my days. Either way if an openly  gay man was a member of my lodge I would absolutely treat that man with all the respect that a brother deserves. The bottom line in my mind is that despite the individuals stance on the subject the Lodge is no place at all for hateful behavior. I would encourage anyone facing this situation to not act without some deep and searching consideration on the matter. The more I think about it the less relevant it seems to me. I guess i'm a moderate on the issue. The reality though is that some guys just aren't gonna go for it, right or wrong.


----------

